# CUSTOM WHEELS ANY STYLE YOU WANT



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

[attachmentid=298896]
CUSTOM DISH,FRONT SPOKES,BACK NIPPLES....PM ME FOR PRICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## redcow2000 (Mar 10, 2003)

all candy red, with chrome knock off. 13 and 14. need price for both


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redcow2000_@Oct 7 2005, 09:10 AM~3959360
> *all candy red, with chrome knock off. 13 and 14. need price for both
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i lost you pm, but remeber the price.....was that price shipped? 3 14x7 and 2 14x6............ if you dont remember i will pm asking again


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

PM SENT !!!TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

All candy red 13's with chrome knock off


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

1 all chrome 14x7 shipped to 43076


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 21 2005, 08:05 PM~4048802
> *1 all chrome 14x7 shipped to 43076
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

you do me a deel on 13x7 with dark red spokes and 14x7 gun metal grey lmk. shipped to 15235


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

How bout some 13x7 all chrome shipped to 79772


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

rootbeer brown barrels and hub, 14/7 reversed with ko and adapters and hammer shipped to 55720


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 25 2005, 11:51 PM~4072488
> *rootbeer brown barrels and hub, 14/7 reversed with ko and adapters and hammer shipped to 55720
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Oct 25 2005, 10:23 PM~4071797
> *How bout some 13x7 all chrome shipped to 79772
> *


 PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Oct 25 2005, 10:00 PM~4071636
> *you do me a deel on 13x7 with dark red spokes and 14x7 gun metal grey lmk. shipped to 15235
> *


PM SENT


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 26 2005, 07:01 PM~4078461
> *PM SENT
> *


pm sent back


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 513phill (May 17, 2005)

20 inch all-gold standards and gold spoke standards shipped to 45213?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 513phill_@Oct 30 2005, 06:56 PM~4101512
> *20 inch all-gold standards and gold spoke standards shipped to 45213?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 21 2005, 06:05 PM~4048802
> *1 all chrome 14x7 shipped to 43076
> *


mee too shipped to washington ill send the box number once you pm me


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mJr-Regals4lyfe_@Nov 3 2005, 08:01 PM~4131891
> *mee too shipped to washington ill send the box number once you pm me
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 4 2005, 12:52 PM~4137329
> *TTT
> *


 :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## kennyq45 (Nov 7, 2005)

a set of 14x7 all chrome rev. two blade spinners with tires 175/70R14 (skinny wht/walls) shipped to 23602


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

What about a set of all chrome 13" standard offset. I'd like to try the dome knockoff that doesn't have any blades (sry new here). How much would it be shipped to 46123? If you need more info let me know.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kennyq45_@Nov 6 2005, 09:48 PM~4152114
> *a set of 14x7 all chrome rev. two blade spinners with tires 175/70R14 (skinny wht/walls) shipped to 23602
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93CuttyCiera_@Nov 7 2005, 09:41 AM~4154140
> *What about a set of all chrome 13" standard offset. I'd like to try the dome knockoff that doesn't have any blades (sry new here). How much would it be shipped to 46123? If you need more info let me know.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I need some 13x7 black spokes 2-wing straight ear emblem inset with tires. How much? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 7 2005, 01:57 PM~4156028
> *I need some 13x7 black spokes 2-wing straight ear emblem inset with tires. How much? :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Vallero818 (Nov 10, 2005)

I NEED SOME 14X7 ALL CHROME WITH BLACK SPOKES......HOW MUCH?...I CAN PICK THEM UP


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vallero818_@Nov 10 2005, 02:13 AM~4176817
> *I NEED SOME 14X7 ALL CHROME WITH BLACK SPOKES......HOW MUCH?...I CAN PICK THEM UP
> *


pm sent


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

14x7 blue'ish gray spokes shipped to 17034

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluepitlovers_@Nov 11 2005, 08:35 PM~4189292
> *14x7 blue'ish gray spokes shipped to 17034
> 
> Thanks
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Any style i want? How about crosslace 13's with white dishes and white hubs? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Nov 14 2005, 11:55 PM~4207281
> *Any style i want? How about crosslace 13's with white dishes and white hubs? :biggrin:
> *


give me a call at the shop 909-628-3690 ask for ALBERT THANKS!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## blvdgangsta (Nov 23, 2005)

3 14x6 and 2 14x7, black spokes,shipped to texas???mounted and balanced with some 175 70s?or 175 75, or some 5.20s???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdgangsta_@Nov 23 2005, 01:47 PM~4263868
> *3 14x6 and 2 14x7, black spokes,shipped to texas???mounted and balanced with some 175 70s?or 175 75, or some 5.20s???
> *


give me a call @ 909-628-3690 ask for albert


----------



## Deejay0380 (Oct 16, 2005)

Everyone fuck with this man!! he's a good buisness man!! got the good deals. even on dem HYRO TANKS!! :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deejay0380_@Nov 24 2005, 01:45 AM~4268553
> *Everyone fuck with this man!! he's a good buisness man!! got the good deals. even on dem HYRO TANKS!!  :roflmao:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

5 13x7 black hub,black nips,black lip, chrome spokes an chrome rims shipped Paris Tn 38242


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 20 2006, 10:55 PM~4670805
> *5 13x7 black hub,black nips,black lip, chrome spokes an chrome rims shipped Paris Tn 38242
> *


PM SENT


----------



## nekro (Nov 3, 2007)

2 14x7's 100 spoke chrome on chrome, reverse to 79928


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Albert does have the best prices... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

i need 14x7 just chrome with no tires shipped to 23451 with iz va, pm me thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

how much for a set of 17x9 deepdish 100 spoke with the red spokes like these.give me a shipped price and a non shipped price.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

how much for 13x7 reverse candy baby blue spoke only shipped to toronto canada (postal code L5N 7L3)


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 4 2005, 04:35 PM~3940547
> *[attachmentid=298896]
> 
> *


do you have any more pics of these wheels that you posted on the first post in this topic, I like that color


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

13x7s with tires......white lip,white hub,white nipples,candy blue spokes..chrome dish 2 pronge straight knockoff shipped to 48125..i need some wheels nobody wants to give a quote


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

looking for some black hub black spoke 13/7 reverse with some 155-80-13 mounted and balanced cause these people around here in Rogers Arkansas cant seem to mount a tire to a wire wheel with out cutting the ruber seal and then have problems leaking , so if you could let me get a price thx oh and also some 2 bar straight knock offs that i can put some chips in


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 26 2008, 08:36 PM~9792390
> *looking for some black hub black spoke 13/7 reverse with some 155-80-13 mounted and balanced cause these people around here in Rogers Arkansas cant seem to mount a tire to a wire wheel with out cutting the ruber seal and then have problems leaking , so if you could let me get a price  thx oh and also some 2 bar straight knock offs that i can put some chips in
> *


pm sent....


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Jan 27 2008, 07:52 PM~9798709
> *
> *


whats up homie :biggrin: how was that color???


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

how much for 2- 14x7 standards and 2- 14x7 reverse
black dish,chrome nips,black spokes, and a chrome hub. 2 bar chrome spinners and adapters shipped to 19464


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

How much for the ones in the pics but with a crome knock off?


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCADDY_@Jan 29 2008, 12:46 AM~9810408
> *How much for the ones in the pics but with a crome knock off?
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these with blue where the red is shipped to 85635 14s


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

i need some 20's with tires for my 87 cutty with black fitting and wondering without also


----------



## 73buick73 (Oct 18, 2005)

5 14x7 all crome, or with purple spokes, to 24012 VA


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73buick73_@Jan 29 2008, 06:39 PM~9816383
> *5 14x7 all crome, or with purple spokes, to 24012 VA
> *


pm sent...


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

how much for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's with and without tires price Shipped to 28546 Nc


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 29 2008, 08:15 PM~9817300
> *how much for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's with and  without tires price Shipped to 28546 Nc
> *


what size tires are you looking for???


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 29 2008, 09:42 PM~9817568
> *what size tires are you looking for???
> *



175-70 or 75's dont matter


----------



## ELGUERO559 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCADDY_@Jan 29 2008, 12:46 AM~9810408
> *How much for the ones in the pics but with a crome knock off?
> 
> 
> ...


how much for some like this but with red hub also shipped cali 93706


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

all chrome 4-13X7's shipped to 34746


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 28 2008, 12:15 PM~9803308
> *whats up homie :biggrin: how was that color???
> *


perfect match,i'll get at you soon


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 29 2008, 02:06 AM~9810866
> *how much for these with blue where the red is shipped to 85635 14s
> *


STILL WAITING ON A REPLY FOR THESE 13X7 SHIPPED 2 93536


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 29 2008, 02:06 AM~9810866
> *how much for these with blue where the red is shipped to 85635 14s
> *


still waiting on reply for these with blue spokes 14s shipped 85635


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 31 2008, 02:09 AM~9829506
> *still waiting on reply for these with blue spokes 14s shipped 85635
> *


THINK THE BEST WAY TO GET A PRICE IS CALL AN TALK DIRECT TO ALBERT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJCADDY_@Jan 30 2008, 07:14 PM~9826083
> *STILL WAITING ON A REPLY FOR THESE 13X7 SHIPPED 2 93536
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.. my bad homie i hadn't checked this topic


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 31 2008, 03:09 AM~9829506
> *still waiting on reply for these with blue spokes 14s shipped 85635
> *


pm sent..


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 31 2008, 04:10 PM~9833778
> *THINK THE BEST WAY TO GET A PRICE IS CALL AN TALK DIRECT TO  ALBERT
> *


thanks homie


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 31 2008, 05:06 PM~9834236
> *pm sent..
> *


i need a set


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 31 2008, 05:07 PM~9834248
> *i need a set
> *


cool homie give me a call


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i just got the bomb painted i need white rims :biggrin:


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

do you also sell tires?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 31 2008, 05:10 PM~9834293
> *cool homie give me a call
> *


sponsor a set???? :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

13x7 100 spoke reverse chrome with red nips and hubs and gold spokes with 2 blade chrome knockoff and all acc. shipped to 07461 also with ww tires mounted and balanced ,if you do tires also. do you have any pics??


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

how much for powder coated jet black spokes?


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

or jet black nipples with a jet black knock off kinda like the moroones ones above


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Jan 31 2008, 11:56 PM~9838712
> *or jet black nipples with a jet black knock off kinda like the moroones ones above
> *


dont mean to be nosy but saw sv who are you if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

do you deal with 20's ?? i need a set of spokes with tires to 14612 for a 87 cutty i think its 225-35-20 thats if you do tires too thanks homie


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Sup Albert!?
Just wanting to know- Do only do wires or do you sale flats as well?


----------



## latorgator (Aug 14, 2007)

price shipped to 57105 for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome wit gold nips


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 31 2008, 05:13 PM~9834330
> *i just got the bomb painted i need white rims  :biggrin:
> *


TO MATCH YOUR WHITE BUTT CHEECKS :biggrin: WHATS UP DOGGIE HIT ME UP HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 31 2008, 07:08 PM~9835490
> *do you also sell tires?
> *


YUP WHAT SIZE ARE YOU LOOKING FOR???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 31 2008, 07:31 PM~9835686
> *sponsor a set???? :biggrin:
> *


ONLY FOR THE TRIPLE OG BIG "M" WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 1 2008, 12:09 PM~9841805
> *Sup Albert!?
> Just wanting to know- Do only do wires or do you sale flats as well?
> *


DO YOU MEAN ALLOYS????


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jan 31 2008, 10:32 PM~9836269
> *13x7 100 spoke reverse chrome with red nips and hubs and gold spokes with 2 blade chrome knockoff  and all acc. shipped to 07461  also with ww tires mounted and balanced ,if you do tires also.  do you have any pics??
> *


anything??


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Feb 1 2008, 07:01 PM~9844821
> *anything??
> *


MY BAD HOMIE ...PM SENT..


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 1 2008, 07:37 PM~9844613
> *DO YOU MEAN ALLOYS????
> *


LOL. Yeah. We call them flats.... :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

how much for these 2- 14x7 standards and 2- 14x7 reverse sent to 19464


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 1 2008, 06:33 PM~9844576
> *YUP WHAT SIZE ARE YOU LOOKING FOR???
> *


180 70 14


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Standards 2 14'6 2-14'6 all chomes wit tires shippd 98404?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

13x7 reverse white spokes shipped to 54452 need a price and turn around time


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 1 2008, 06:36 PM~9844602
> *ONLY FOR THE TRIPLE OG BIG "M" WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


  

how u been homie..................ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)

13x7,s chrome w/black spokes shipped to 85222


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 3 2008, 02:59 PM~9855762
> *Standards 2 14'6 2-14'6  all chomes wit tires shippd 98404?
> *


Eh?


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

u got a pm from me with some questions


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

how much for 13x7 blue wires, blue lip w/ two bar knock off w/ chip insert shipped to 75050?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Yo! Where the hell is Albert???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Exquisite_pres_@Feb 3 2008, 10:27 PM~9858934
> *13x7,s chrome w/black spokes shipped to 85222
> *


pm sent...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 4 2008, 07:50 PM~9865335
> *Eh?
> *


what size tire are you looking for???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Feb 5 2008, 12:09 PM~9869867
> *u got a pm from me with some questions
> *


cool pm returned


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Feb 5 2008, 01:21 PM~9870301
> *how much for 13x7 blue wires, blue lip w/ two bar knock off w/ chip insert shipped to 75050?
> *


pm sent...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 7 2008, 06:36 PM~9889750
> *Yo! Where the hell is Albert???
> *


whats up doggie im right here...what size were you looking for??


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt........


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 7 2008, 09:26 PM~9890737
> *what size tire are you looking for???
> *


Not sure. Whats the best size for this application in your opinion?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 7 2008, 09:31 PM~9890804
> *whats up doggie im right here...what size were you looking for??
> *


Its for a customer but I don't wanna say it out loud... the lowrider community might dis-own me.. :biggrin: 

PM SENT!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

just lookin for a price on a 2 and 3 bar gold knock off pm me a price I can ship, I am in canada and work for a trucking company. thanks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 8 2008, 11:35 AM~9895485
> *Not sure. Whats the best size for this application in your opinion?
> *


what kind a car??? hit me up at the shop 909-628-3690


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Feb 9 2008, 08:24 AM~9901600
> *just lookin for a price on a 2 and 3 bar gold knock off pm me a price I can ship, I am in canada and work for a trucking company. thanks
> *


COOL PM SENT..


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIGHT BLUE 13X7 SPOKES


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

hey bro i need 13 7s black spokes shiped to lakewood co thank you


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Yo Albert, whats the word on my price check Homie?


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

14" red with tires and shiping included to green bay, 54302


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

how much for 2-15x7 std, and 2-15x7 rev shipped to 27344


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by so high kar klub_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 AM~9915965
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIGHT BLUE 13X7 SPOKES
> *


SHIP OR PICK TO SAN DIEGO


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

albert,hit me up bro


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Albert, let me know what you can do on those wheels Homeboy...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

got my wheels


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ide post a pic but every one would know what i got :biggrin:


----------



## ihopthode (Oct 19, 2007)

4 chrome rimes with straight star knock offs with tires and access. shipped to 86401


----------



## ihopthode (Oct 19, 2007)

add to my reply that was 2 13x5.5 chrome and 2 13x7 chrome


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

albert hooked me and my homie up here are a couple pics.... thanks again homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jamaalh (May 30, 2007)

Hey homie how much for some 18" painted similar to the chrome/red ones but House of Kolor Kobalt blue shipped to 30096?


----------



## jamaalh (May 30, 2007)

Hey homie how much for some 18" painted similar to the chrome/red ones but House of Kolor Kobalt blue shipped to 30096?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Orange dish orange hub chrome spokes 13x7 shipped 80223????


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

What are all chrome 13"s running these days (with tires)?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------

